# Cooking Specks?????



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

I normally just fry them but I am wanting to cook them some other way.

If anyone has any recipes for cooking specks I would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Leave boneless filet whole and season with hot sauce(rub on filet) and cajun seasoning (both sides). Take some instant mashed potato flakes and coat filets(press with hand). Heat a cast iron skillet and add olive oil to cover bottom. Saute filets on both sides until brown and crisp. Remove filets and add white wine to skillet (do with flame off). Let wine reduce ~ 1/2 and add pats of butter. Stir until thickened. Serve over fish. Easy and tastes great.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

place on foil made into a tray add butter until yer heart flutters then season with Tonycathcafisy lay sliced lemon on top and grill till done (don't over cook) Then Call Me!!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Another quick but very good recipe...

Sautee garlic in butter and parsley to make a garlic butter sauce, broil fillets while frequently basting with the butter sauce. When fillets are close to being done remove from heat and coat top with fresh parmesan cheese, place back under broiler until parmesan cheese is browned (crusty/crunchy).

Also, here's a link to a thread with several more...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=165201&highlight=trout+recipes


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

*specks*

I make this one for the wife. 
First cut the filets into three or four pieces. Then cut up some Roma tomatos and Jalepenos
In a large pot put some butter in the bottom, start to melt. Then start a layer of the tomatos and jalepenos, place the first layer of filets. Cover with a light amount of Season-All and garlic powder. 
Then start a new layer of tomatos and jalepenos with filets. Add seasoning. Continue until you have used all your filets.
Cover with lid on medium heat. 
This is real easy and fast to fix.
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

put a couple of filets down on oiled foil, mound with with flounder stuffing, wrap other filets around stuffing and pin with toothpicks , the follow the stuffed flounder recipe for the rest


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Take a couple of nice fillets, marinade them for a couple of hours in ranch dressing.

Shake off the marinade, put em in a buttered baking dish, layer again with fresh ranch dressing and cover with Durkees french fried onions.

Bake until done, according to fillet thickness (20 minutes or so).

Top with some fresh parmessan is desired.

Kids love this one.

Dale


----------

